# Kodi's Novice Standard Run



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Those of you who have followed Kodi's career know that although he has been a superstar in rally and obedience, we have had a harder time in agility. He's a soft dog, and we had some problems with him getting jumped on by a larger dog early on.

Last spring, we switched to a new instructor, which I think was a good move. I entered him in agility at the national specialty, but the conditions there were "challenging" at best... Smelly astroturf, LOW ceiling, black-out in the middle of the trial, followed by poor lighting... I wasn't unhappy with how he ran ther, but he didn't Q in either class.

So today is his first agility trial since then, and here is his first run. (Novice Standard) he ran 18 seconds under time, with no faults for first place! :whoo:






I'll keep you posted on his second run later this afternoon. (Jumpers with Weaves)


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG, Kodi!  That was an awesome run. Must have been because he was so energized from meeting his great uncle, Tyler, yesterday while on his mini Cape Cod vacation. lol

All joking aside, that was definitely a great run. You guys have it all going for you. Your persistent work as a team has paid certainly paid off for both of you. Keep it up.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> WTG, Kodi!  That was an awesome run. Must have been because he was so energized from meeting his great uncle, Tyler, yesterday while on his mini Cape Cod vacation. lol
> 
> All joking aside, that was definitely a great run. You guys have it all going for you. Your persistent work as a team has paid certainly paid off for both of you. Keep it up.


I think it MUST have been the pep-talk his uncle gave him, Mary!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Congratulations Karen and Kodi! Good work!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

:first:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Great job Kodi and Karen! Congrats!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi you're amazing!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

great run... Looks like Kodi really knows his stuff! Congrats to you both!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awesome, Kodi and Karen!! Great job!!! :whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was even better in his second run. (Jumpers with Weaves) He had NO hesitation in the second run, so his time was much faster. He finished way under time and with no faults, for another first place! Unfortunately, I didn't have anyone to tape for me the second time, so I only have one (not very good) iPhone photos of us with my agility trainer and his ribbons!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Good job! Congratulations!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Well done Kodi and KAren! I've never seen an agility trial run inside! here they are always outside in a big noisy field. I've been reluctant to do it for that reason! Looks like it's good exericise for the handler as well!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats on the second run too! Sorry you weren't able to get a video, as I love watching the two of you perform. Nice job again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuss said:


> Well done Kodi and KAren! I've never seen an agility trial run inside! here they are always outside in a big noisy field. I've been reluctant to do it for that reason! Looks like it's good exericise for the handler as well!


There are outdoor agility trials around here too, but there. Are also LOTS of indoor ones. I'm not sure if I'd be willing to enter an outdoor trial... There's just too much chance of bad weater around here.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He did great!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

That was brilliant Karen, I loved watching it. Star performers, both of you.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

WOW! Go Karen and Kody! The video was so exciting. Kodi looks gorgeous - like a real champ. Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I've still got a smile on my face this morning!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Fun to watch! Congratulations to both you and Kodi! :dance:


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Karen, I've been away a long time, but I was always interested in your agility work with Kodi. Coach and I just started, and I have to say I'm so impressed with you two. You look like a great handler and so obvious that you're both having fun.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Haven't been on here much in the last month... So these congratulations Karen and Kodi are belated, but none the less sincere! WTG!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, you two! Laura, I've still got a LOT to learn in handling… but the best thing we could have done was change to our current trainer. She's an agility judge, with several MACH dogs, and really knows her stuff. She's great at picking apart exactly what's going wrong and helping you sort it out. Kodi has gone from being pretty shut down for over a year to looking confident and happy on course. …and he's getting fast and faster. We had no trouble making time on the course that began this thread, but now, only a month or so later, he's running MUCH faster, and allowing me to handle him with a little more distance. (which is what we're REALLY working on now… as he goes faster, I'm going to have a harder and harder time keeping up with him, and I don't want MY speed to hold HIM back!) We have our next agility trial at the end of the month, so I'll let you know how it goes!

Glad to hear you're starting Coach in agility. I'm sure you'll both have a lot of fun with it!!!


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Great job  !!!


----------

